# Strange issue with HDMI on VIP722



## tonycpsu (Nov 6, 2007)

Setup: I have a VIP722 going into my Onkyo TX-SR605 receiver via HDMI, and HDMI output from the receiver going to my Sony KDS-60A3000 TV.

Problem: When the VIP722 is plugged into the TX-SR605, it seems to be upsetting something with HDMI such that the TV and the receiver can't communicate properly. Without the VIP722 plugged in, the TV's remote buttons can control the receiver's volume via HDMI. Basically, the TV detects when the receiver is on, and if it's on the volume buttons control the receiver, if it's off, they control the TV.

I like this feature, but it breaks whenever I plug the VIP722 into my receiver. Is anyone aware of any problems with the HDMI implementation on the VIP722, or how it could cause problems "upstream" between my receiver and TV? The only workaround I can think of is connecting the VIP722 with component video and digital audio instead of HDMI, but I was hoping to get it running with HDMI straight through.

I realize I can also just use another remote, or use volume lock to map the volume keys to send to the receiver, but I like the automatic switching whenever the receiver is off, and the volume OSD the receiver puts out. I'd lose both of those if I just fixed the problem on the remote.

Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## GiBi (Dec 10, 2007)

Tonycpsu,

I have the EXACT same issue with my Sony 52XBR4 and Onkyo SR875 in the chain with the VIP722. I feel you're right on that the VIP722 is doing something with HDMI CEC compatibility.

Did you find out anything else on this? Thanks.

GiBi


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

This is probably yet another compatibility issue caused the lousy HDMI spec. The CEC channel specs have been changed from the original HDMI 1.0 spec in HDMI 1.2a and 1.3a. Also, CEC support is not mandatory.

AFAIK, the CEC 'channel' is really just a single wire, and it uses the old AV-Link bidirectional protocol. It's mandatory to have the wire in a cable, but nothing says the 722 has to use it. My guess is that the 722 doesn't support it, and the line has been grounded or some such, instead of just leaving it floating, thus killing signals on it.


----------



## tonycpsu (Nov 6, 2007)

GiBi said:


> Tonycpsu,
> Did you find out anything else on this? Thanks.
> GiBi


No, nothing else. I posed my question over on AVSforums in a couple places, and haven't gotten any responses. Since you have a very similar setup, it appears we're both in the same boat. Guess we just wait for a software update and work around it in the mean time. :/


----------



## GiBi (Dec 10, 2007)

wje said:


> This is probably yet another compatibility issue caused the lousy HDMI spec. The CEC channel specs have been changed from the original HDMI 1.0 spec in HDMI 1.2a and 1.3a. Also, CEC support is not mandatory.
> 
> AFAIK, the CEC 'channel' is really just a single wire, and it uses the old AV-Link bidirectional protocol. It's mandatory to have the wire in a cable, but nothing says the 722 has to use it. My guess is that the 722 doesn't support it, and the line has been grounded or some such, instead of just leaving it floating, thus killing signals on it.


Wje, you're absolutely right. I emailed Dish support explaining the issue in detail and (supposedly) they are aware of it. The response I got was they are working on HDMI compatibility issues with HDMI for an upcoming software upgrade. Also, the CSR said that engineering support would not confirm with her whether or not the 722 is HDMI 1.3a compliant (from a hardware aspect).


----------

